# Coloured grain filler?



## GrahamRounce (14 May 2009)

Hi - I've tried Rustin's natural of a test piece of walnut, then used Plastic Coating and it gives a beautiful glassy finish. Some might say it seems a bit artificial but I love it.
The only problem is getting grain filler in walnut colour. Rustins only do natural, oak, teak & mahogany. Bossum's (?) site isn't working yet, so I don't know if they do it or not. 
Does it HAVE to be oil-based? (And expensive? (I might use a lot)).

I'd have thought grain filler would be as common as paint. Don't many people use it?

Thanks,
Graham


----------



## GrahamRounce (14 May 2009)

PS - I suppose mahogany colour might lend a pleasant reddish tinge, but I'd rather that was an option, not a necessity!


----------



## tigerturnings (14 May 2009)

Hi Graham,

Not sure if it helps you or not, but I have been trying to reproduce an effect where the grain of some sapele was filled with a dark filler, and then panel was finished with a coloured lacquer.

I was successful in thinning the Rustin's natural with a little oil-based wood dye. I used a dark Tudor oak shade and it worked rather well on a test piece.

I also asked a Liberon rep at a recent show about grain fillers, and he said that they don't market one.


----------



## JonnyD (14 May 2009)

Hi Graham try here for grain fillers in lots of different shades

http://www.morrells-woodfinishes.com/products/wood/13

They have branches around the country.

Jon


----------



## GrahamRounce (15 May 2009)

Ok thanks Neil & Jon. I'll investigate!


----------



## Max Power (17 May 2009)

Have just used some of the Morrells in dark mahogany against the same colour stain(the substrate was Iroko ) and it was excellent. Be sure to order some of the appropriate thinners with it , asit makes cleaning the excess of so much easier.


----------



## GrahamRounce (19 May 2009)

My e-enquiry to Morrells, asking how to order them and if they are ok with Rustins PC, got this response...
"These products can only be sold to the trade and are only suitable for over-coating with other Morrells wood finishes.
Please email the name and address of your company and we will ask one of our business managers to contact you asap."

...and my further email asking for my nearest dealers got no answer.
Where do you get yours from?


----------



## BradNaylor (19 May 2009)

GrahamRounce":1n0fv0td said:


> My e-enquiry to Morrells, asking how to order them and if they are ok with Rustins PC, got this response...
> "These products can only be sold to the trade and are only suitable for over-coating with other Morrells wood finishes.
> Please email the name and address of your company and we will ask one of our business managers to contact you asap."
> 
> ...



Your best bet is to go along to their trade counter.

http://www.morrells-woodfinishes.com/branch/19

They only supply the trade so you need to go armed with a business card you have knocked up on your computer. 

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Derek Willis. (20 May 2009)

In the past I have changed the colour of grainfiller and other products with Rare earth Powders, this works extremely well.
Derek.


----------

